# Man on the Run OOC Thread



## Animus (May 21, 2006)

> *Man on the Run*
> 
> So Stormreach is the gateway to Xen'drik as they say, and you're here to explore. You have done your best to keep a low profile and not stir up trouble. So why is it that those thugs are eyeing you?
> 
> An Eberron one-shot, and possible mini-campaign.




- D&D 3.5 (Core Books, ECS, Player's Guide to Eberron, UA, Races and Complete Series, other Eberron content on a case by case basis)
- Point Buy system (32): No more than ONE (1) 18, before adjustments
- Starting Level 3: no races with LA greater than +1
- 3000 gp starting wealth (no item greater than ~1200 gp)
- Nonevil alignments
- Weapon groups
- Invisible Castle dice rolling
- DM updates Tu-Th-Sa by 11:59 pm EDT
- Final Characters subject to approval
- Rogue Gallery Thread is here for Man on the Run
- As a houserule, Spot and Listen are rolled into one skill (Notice), Hide and Move Silently as well (Stealth).
- There is no Open Lock skill, that will fall under Disable Device, because well, a lock is a device.
- I am using a revamped version of Diplomacy. See it here.
- HP above first is 1/2 hit die +1 (so 3 for d4, 4 for d6, 5 for d8, 6 for d10, 7 for d12).
- I have changed the way XP works. See the attachment here.
- More details TBD.

*Player Roster:*
ByteRynn (Hoborne)
Bront (Shadow)
Andor (Aaron d'Tharashk)
Drowned Hero (Qualos)


----------



## ByteRynn (May 21, 2006)

Well, I for one think it'd be really funny if we all put it into our histories to have someone or some group trying to hunt us down and kill us.

That way, noone knows WHO the "Man on the Run" is, and we all can be really dramatic when we think every bad-guy is coming after US.

Any takers?

an example:

"Wow, those guys are eyeing us...Dr. Wicked McNastypants has found me!"

"Who?  I think they are working for my Evil Twin Destructinator!"

"You are both wrong!  They are hired thugs of the Legion of Doom! My sworn enemies!"

"Um, guys?  I think they just want our phat loots."


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2006)

Just checking in 

I'll get to what we talked about in the e-mail tonight Animus.  NLF should let me know tonight, so either he'll post in here, or he won't be.


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2006)

Ok, "Shadow" is up, need to finish her with the weapons groups and gear.


----------



## Mathew Lankard (May 21, 2006)

I've been doing some research for my background in the from of reading up in my Eberron books and wow, this setting kicks ass.  I have some ideas so far but was wondering if there is anything we should be aiming for or specifics you'd like us to include.

Right now I'm planning on having my character be a Tairnadal from the Silaes Tairn on his way to Xen'drik to explore his heritage.


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2006)

How are you handeling weapon specific feats btw?


----------



## Animus (May 21, 2006)

Mathew Lankard said:
			
		

> I've been doing some research for my background in the from of reading up in my Eberron books and wow, this setting kicks ass.  I have some ideas so far but was wondering if there is anything we should be aiming for or specifics you'd like us to include.
> 
> Right now I'm planning on having my character be a Tairnadal from the Silaes Tairn on his way to Xen'drik to explore his heritage.




So long as you don't get outlandish with your background, I don't care. Somehow, you need to get to Stormreach, though.


----------



## Animus (May 21, 2006)

Guys,

A clarification, and edit (and if this complicates things, I apologize). I have decided that the XPH is kosher, as well as Complete Psionic. This will make some of you happy I know.


----------



## Animus (May 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> How are you handeling weapon specific feats btw?




Per the weapon group prof rules, the feat applies to the group. I.e., Weapon Focus (heavy blades), as opposed to Weapon Focus (longsword).


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2006)

Cool.  Not that I plan on taking any, but still...

Hopefully Shadow should be kosher (I think I need to fix weapon stuff, but other than that).


----------



## Animus (May 22, 2006)

All,

The only one we're waiting for is Azaar. He was on yesterday. Other than that, I'm ready for my first IC post on Tuesday.

Azaar, 
[sblock]
I need you to at least check in by tonight, or we're moving on without you, and I will replace you too. A hello would suffice.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

I assume that means all my stuff is ok baring crunch fixes?


----------



## Animus (May 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I assume that means all my stuff is ok baring crunch fixes?




Yes it does.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

Cool, glad to give you fodder 

Crunch should be good now too.


----------



## Andor (May 22, 2006)

Aaron is a bit unusual for a member of the finders guild. His interests lie in exploring the arcane and he has developed a passion for the lost secrets of Xendrik. Thus he has journeyed from the Shadow Marches to Stormwrack hoping to hire on with an expedition to that mysterious place.


----------



## Mathew Lankard (May 23, 2006)

I'm updating my RG post with my Character description and a brief background.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2006)

Cool 

Looking forward to this


----------



## Animus (May 24, 2006)

Some futher clarifications:


- I prefer you chose a color and stick to it for IC talking stuff. Otherwise, OOC stuff should be handled in this thread if at all possible. 

- And this goes for everyone. In these RP sections, I'm assuming that you're taking 10 for skills unless you call for a roll (like Diplomacy or Knowledge, etc.). When calling for a roll try to give some IC flavor to it. It'll make the game that much more fun.

- As far as rolls go, I will take care of situations where you a majority of people will roll (initiative, notice to avoid surprise, group saving throws). That will make things easier for me so I won't have to wait on everybody for rolls. If I need rolls from half or less people (like attack and damage), you can do it.

- As far as updating goes, I will stick to my TTHSA schedule. If you don't post by the time I start my posts (which I promise will not be before 8 pm that day) I will NPC you if need be. I'm going to try to push this game so we can get through this and to a campaign if possible.

- First IC post coming tonight! 

That is all .


----------



## Animus (May 24, 2006)

Let the games begin!


----------



## Mathew Lankard (May 24, 2006)

Can we post our actions out of initiative order?  If we are taking attack actions should we just name a target and post a roll in the IC thread?


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2006)

I choose Yellow 

And I sure hope so, otherwise combats will take a long time.  I put mine in Sblocks to be put into order by the GM at the appropriate time


----------



## Animus (May 24, 2006)

Mathew Lankard said:
			
		

> Can we post our actions out of initiative order?  If we are taking attack actions should we just name a target and post a roll in the IC thread?




I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## Andor (May 24, 2006)

OOC question: So we're just hanging out at the tavern? I imagine most of my stuff is back at the guild then. Is stormwrack the sort of city where one would normally cart around a shield on a trip to the tavern?


----------



## Animus (May 24, 2006)

Andor said:
			
		

> OOC question: So we're just hanging out at the tavern? I imagine most of my stuff is back at the guild then. Is stormwrack the sort of city where one would normally cart around a shield on a trip to the tavern?




Stormreach is loose on the laws part. You'd be smart to have your combat gear with you .


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2006)

Stormreach is like a fairly large version of a small old west mining town, lots of people passing through looking for gold (artifacts), some more scrupulious than others.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

On Mat's note, I don't think we know each other beyond having happened to have found a table togeather.


----------



## Mathew Lankard (May 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> On Mat's note, I don't think we know each other beyond having happened to have found a table togeather.




Yea that's the impression I got.

So far so good.


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

You know, I assumed that you were chumming around, and you might protect the person you were sitting wiht. If I assumed to much, I can take that action back...


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

I think we're fine.  Most people would strive to protect a pretty girl from bandits *flutter*

It was more just a "Do I know you beyond tonight?" question I think


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

> - I am using a revamped version of Diplomacy. See it here.




BTW the old synergies for Diplomacy apply for this ruling. I clarified that in my other game but not this one.


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

*Action Points*

So how should we handle the use of action points? I have some ideas:

- I think that you can state universal situations (if I roll below 5, if I get DC 15 or below, etc.)
- Maybe you can post again after you see your roll (this might bog things down a bit).
- Roll the d20 and AP die/dice together, and choose to use or not use the AP.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Animus (May 26, 2006)

So is the guy who's playing Troba going to show up to the game? He hasn't posted to the IC thread yet. I need to know if I'm going to be NPCing a character or if I need to recruit other people or what.


----------



## Mathew Lankard (May 26, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> You know, I assumed that you were chumming around, and you might protect the person you were sitting wiht. If I assumed to much, I can take that action back...




That in fact, is exactly what I was thinking.   I assumed after the battle we would all introduce ourselves.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

Not everyone even checked into this thread, so maybe he's unaware.

I'd probably recruit one more though, particularly when it might be easy to introduce him (Perhaps he's in a sack on these bandit's horses outside).


----------



## ByteRynn (May 27, 2006)

I e-mailed him, and hopefully he is going to start playing.  He's new to this whole PBP thing, and I am trying to help him get into it as he just moved to a far-away strange land, and knows few people there to play with.


----------



## sukael (May 28, 2006)

Are you still looking for another player?

If so, I've got a vague idea-- a wizard aimed at Alchemist Savant in Magic of Eberron (and, if there's any chance you'd specifically allow it, the Master Alchemist* from Magic of Faerun).

* a 10-level class that eventually lets the character make potions of up to 9th-level spells, and increases number of potions brewed/day; full spellcasting progression


----------



## Animus (May 28, 2006)

sukael said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for another player?
> 
> If so, I've got a vague idea-- a wizard aimed at Alchemist Savant in Magic of Eberron (and, if there's any chance you'd specifically allow it, the Master Alchemist* from Magic of Faerun).
> 
> * a 10-level class that eventually lets the character make potions of up to 9th-level spells, and increases number of potions brewed/day; full spellcasting progression




I have no problem with you playing in this game too . The two games will never merge anyway.

Question about Master Alchemist, how much to the potions cost?


----------



## sukael (May 28, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> I have no problem with you playing in this game too . The two games will never merge anyway.
> 
> Question about Master Alchemist, how much to the potions cost?




50 gp x spell level x caster level. Basically, the normal formula x2.

EDIT: Er, that's for any potions of 4th level and up.


----------



## Animus (May 28, 2006)

sukael said:
			
		

> 50 gp x spell level x caster level. Basically, the normal formula x2.
> 
> EDIT: Er, that's for any potions of 4th level and up.




So they compensate letting higher level potions in by doubling the price? I have to browse Magic of Faerun again sometime, but it doesn't sound too bad. Go for it .


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2006)

Animus[U said:
			
		

> *Player Roster:*[/U]
> ByteRynn (shifter druid, char approved)
> Byte8199 (shifter scout, char approved)
> Bront (kalasahtar psion/rogue, char approved)
> ...



I think we need a side of beef.  Without Byte8199 (If he doesn't show up and ends up droping), out big melee guys are the Druid and Artifacer, which, while are sufficient, I think they have better things to do.

With a part Psion, An Artifacer, and Druid, we're not short on casting.  The Rogue and Archer are good for range, and it looks like a Melee scout, but probably not quite a toe to toe one (particularly with a glave).

BTW, Troba Oakbrother: What's with the Mage Hand at will?  Is that left over from another sheet?  Also, you should have one more weapon group, as the Rogue gets 2 plus Basic, and a Scout is similar.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> So they compensate letting higher level potions in by doubling the price? I have to browse Magic of Faerun again sometime, but it doesn't sound too bad. Go for it .



And forcing you to take a PrC, so you might loose out on a few other things (Familiar advancement, Bonus feats), potental caster level).  And don't forget the XP costs to make it still.


----------



## sukael (May 28, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> So they compensate letting higher level potions in by doubling the price? I have to browse Magic of Faerun again sometime, but it doesn't sound too bad. Go for it .




All right. I'll start in on the sheet now.

Oh, I'd like to run two more things by you--a pair of feats from Player's Handbook II. I think you'll like how they fit the theme


----------



## Animus (May 28, 2006)

If Troba for some reason drops out, I'm retooling the character and NPCing him, to ensure you have a tank.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 28, 2006)

Hi!
I want to join your group.

Im at work just now but i get up a character today sunday. Was thinking on a Shifter Warrior, ranger or monk. I like the warrior and monk idea best. I will see how the character may work.... 
I can also fill any special class if you want me to. 

-DH-


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 29, 2006)

Hey! Im sorry but my days have been crazy this late days. I am acctually (this evening) working on a shifter-fighter
I see ther's ben no comment on my post so i assume thats a 'do your thing DH'   

I post the Character here first and then move it on aproval.


----------



## Animus (May 29, 2006)

DH,

Yeah, sorry, I forgot to post but, "do your thind DH." . I decided that I'll let you in regardless of whether Troba's player comes back.


----------



## Animus (May 29, 2006)

sukael said:
			
		

> All right. I'll start in on the sheet now.
> 
> Oh, I'd like to run two more things by you--a pair of feats from Player's Handbook II. I think you'll like how they fit the theme




NP sukael. I really have to get the PHB II now. They're put so much good stuff in it.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 29, 2006)

*Qualos*

DONE 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Qualos
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter		
[B]Race:[/B] Shifter
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male


[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10pts)      [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4pts)      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 25 
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2 ( 8pts)*                [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4pts)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4pts)      [B]Init:[/B] +1        
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2pts)      [B]ACP:[/B] -6         

* +2 while shifting shifting

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  

Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]      10    +6    +2    +1    +0    +2    +X    21


                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  3    +3          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                   1    +1          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                  1    +1          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Flail                        +6     1d8+3          X2
Longsword (MW)               +8     1d8+3      19-20/x2
Longbow, composite           +5     1d8+3         X3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

Shifting: Once per day.
          Rounds:3+con mod + x numbers in shifter feats
          Low-light vision
          +2 balance, climb and jump
          Beasthide: +2 AC

Weapon Group Basic weapons, plus any other four:
Weapon Gropup (Basic)
-Dagger
Weapon Group (Bows)
-composite longbow
Weapon Group (Heavy Blades)
-Longsword
Weapon Group (Flails and Chains)
-Flail
Weapon Group (Exotic Weapons)
-x

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Dodge: (Level 1 feat)
Powerfull Charge:(fighter level 1 bonus feat) +1d8 point of damage
Weapon Focus[Longsword]: (fighter lvl 2 bonus feat)            
Toughness: +3 HP (level 3 feat)
              
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 2+1x4=12 +3+3=18       
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
*Balance (dex)                1    +1    +2    +4
Climb (str)                   0    +3    +2    +5
Craft (int)                   1    +0          +1
Handle Animal (Cha)           1    -1          +0
Intimidate (Cha)              6    -1          +5
Jump (Str)                    1    +3    +2    +6
Ride (Dex)                    1    +1          +2
Swim (Str)                    2    +3          +5
*Tubmle (dex)                 2    +1    +2    +4
*buy skill (x2 points)


[B]Equipment:               Cost  [/B]
Banded Mail (MW)             400gp   
Shield Heavy steel (MW)      170gp 
Flail                          8gp  
Longsword (MW)               315gp
Longbow (MW)                 400gp
arrows                        
-*-
Arrows (100)                   5gp
-*-
backpack                       2gp
bedroll                        1sp
winter blancket                5sp
flint and steel                1gp
manacles 15gp
Lantern, bullseye             12gp
oil flask x5                   5sp
ration x10                    50sp
rope , silk 100ft             20gp
-*-
alchemist fire flask x2       40gp
smokesticks x2                40gp
travelers outfit               1gp
-*-
horse heavy                  200gp
sadle                         10gp
-*-
cure light wound x4          200gp


[B]Money:[/B] 1175gp XXsp XXcp

                          

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'30"
[B]Weight:[/B] 110lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown/red
[B]fur:[/B] black/darkbrown
[B]Skin:[/B] light brown
```
*Appearance:* Ugly fury guy 

*Background:* Raised by a band of oportunistic mercenaries. He was 

adopted at age 10 as his mother died. She was the favourite prostitute 

of one of the band members.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2006)

Back


----------



## Animus (May 30, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Back .




Sweet. Just in time to get your tail handed to you   .


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> Sweet. Just in time to get your tail handed to you   .



Hey, she don't give her tail to just anyone, go get your own tail


----------



## Animus (May 31, 2006)

DH,

A few things,

- I tallied your point-buy and it comes up to 28 instead of 32. You have 4 more points to spend .
- I am not using the weapon prof's in the PHB. I am using this variant. Please fix those please.
- Your Grapple should be +6, not +5.

Other than that you're good. Make those changes and you're good to go.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 31, 2006)

Troba is withdrawing from the game.  He has been slammed at work, and has much less time to goof around on the internet as he expected.

He says he is sorry.


----------



## Animus (May 31, 2006)

That's no problem. Life happens. Heck, it happened to me last fall, and I withdrew from PbP for a while. I'll NPC him through this fight and then introduce the new characters.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 1, 2006)

Im ready then. 
you tell me when i can post or make a coment that i arrive the troubles.
as you wish. im gonna keep an eye on both threads.


----------



## Animus (Jun 2, 2006)

DH,

Still a couple of issues with your character

- According to the points you spent, your Dex should be 14 not 12.
- The Weapon Groups provide proficiency in the whole group of weapons, not just a single one from the group.
- Feats like Exotic Weaponr Prof, Weapon Focus, Weapon Spec., etc., also apply to the whole group, not just one weapon. For example, Weapon Focus (Heavy Blades), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Axes), etc.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 2, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> DH,
> 
> Still a couple of issues with your character
> 
> ...




I dont understand the point thing. im using invisible castle to roll them for me. (?)
Ok. i understand the weapon thing now. i just keep it writen that way so i know whish of my weapons belong to what group, ok?.


----------



## Animus (Jun 2, 2006)

DH,

The point buy method is in the DMG and invisible castle has it too. The scale is like so:

8 - 0 points
9 - 1 
10 - 2
11 - 3
12 - 4
13 - 5
14 - 6
15 - 8
16 - 10
17 - 13
18 - 16

I gave you guys 32 points to select attributes. This is _before adjustments for race._ So if you buy a 12 Dex with 4 points and your race has a +2 Dex, you really have a 14. Conversly, If you buy a 16 Int with 10 points and your race has a -2 Int, you really have a 14 Int. You should note it like this:

S 12 (4 pts)
D 14 (4 pts)
C 15 (8 pts)
I 14 (10 pts)
W 11 (3 pts)
CH 11 (3 pts)

Any other questions?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 2, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> DH,
> 
> The point buy method is in the DMG and invisible castle has it too. The scale is like so:
> 
> ...





Nope.


----------



## Animus (Jun 2, 2006)

DH, sukael,

You guys are up . read the spoiler below and then post in the IC thread.

[sblock]
The plot hook is that you heard the commotion and a screaming woman. What hero wouldn't go to the rescue of a damsel in distress ? When you arrive you find that the fight is over already, but don't worry, there's more action following you   .
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

FYI, Animus, I'm waiting to see what I find before I reply to the others.


----------



## Animus (Jun 10, 2006)

OK, so here's what my count is for people who have been on the boards within the last 4-5 days:

Bront (Shari)
Andor (Aaron)
ByteRynn (Hoborne)
Drowned Hero (Qualos)
sukael (Adrian)

Troba was gone before we got this thing off the ground. A'nas' player hasn't been seen since June 2. He could be on vacation, have computer trouble or whatever, who knows. I will NPC him for now. That puts us with 6 party members and 5 players. I'm fine with that.

BTW, if you know that you will be away for a period of time, please let us know here in the OOC thread. Or you can email me via this board. That way we know ahead of time an I can plan for it. That is all .


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

I'll be gone from the 12th to the 19th.  (I've been announcing it all over, so wasn't sure if I let you know here or not.


----------



## Animus (Jun 16, 2006)

Just an FYI,

I don't have anything new to add today, primarily because I'm seeing what you guys are going to do. Not that I have nothing _planned,_ just that I'm waiting for you guys to make your next step before I act .


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 17, 2006)

I was gone in a hurry to northern norway to atend a funeral. im back now.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry, back now 

Hopefully we'll pick up soon


----------



## Animus (Jun 30, 2006)

Tonight will be the last update until next Thursday. Between all the holiday extended weekend plans that I have, devoted computer time will be spotty.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the warning


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 8, 2006)

Im on vacations until the end of july month. Please feel free to autopilot my character.
Have fun!

-DH-


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2006)

Marching order!

First... who's still with us?


----------



## sukael (Jul 20, 2006)

I am!

Adrian would probably be near the middle of an overall line--somewhere there are people both in front and behind him. (He's the pragmatic sort--you don't need to run faster than the beastie trying to eat you, just faster than the person who's closer to it.)


----------



## ByteRynn (Jul 21, 2006)

Hoborne is probably near the front so he can do his nature thing.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

Shadow is a more middle person, as a caster and rogue, as well as a damsel in distress


----------



## Andor (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm here, Aaron would prefer to be second, although he could also bring up the rear if everyone prefers.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2006)

So we have 1 in front, 1 second, and 2 in the middle? 

Let's see what I can come up with.

1 by...
Hoborne (Druid)
Aaron (Artifacer)
Adrian (Wizard)
Shadow (Rogue/Psion)
Qualor (Fighter)

Seems ok

2 by
Hoborne, Aaron 
Adrian, Shadow
Qualor 

Or swap Aaron and Qualor, which may work a bit better in a 2 by.

Watch suggestion:
1st: Hoborne, Aaron 
2nd: Qualor 
3rd: Adrian, Shadow
This lets the casters who need to study take the last watch, and the ones who don't take first.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 26, 2006)

Im back


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought we might only rest a few hours and then move on, and get a full rest while it was dark...


----------



## Animus (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey guys,

I know things are dragging for some of you right now, but stick with me. I do have a plan, and I do intend on keepiong this game rolling. That is all.


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2006)

*snore* *hits snooze alarm*

I'm still here, just sleeping


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 10, 2006)

Just wanted to state that Qualos don't like see his friends be draged off by those Elfs that he thinks are quite bad as they attacked them. 
Don't want to appears as too trigger happy.    If a more moderate action is required Qualos will try to pin the drow #6 to liberate Shadow.


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 12, 2006)

I was telling my friends about this fight, and one of them says, "sounds like the DM needs you to be captured for the story."

I say to him, "huh...maybe?  We sure as heck aren't gonna make it easy for him!"

I like, whatever happens, how this encounter will likely bond Qualos and Hoborne in shifter brotherhood.

And if we win...Shadow and Aaron in eternal gratitude?

I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Animus (Nov 16, 2006)

ALL:

Right now, the only consistent net access I have is at work. Weekend activity will be spotty. However, I will do my best to keep up on it during the weekends.

That is all   .


----------



## Animus (Nov 16, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> I was telling my friends about this fight, and one of them says, "sounds like the DM needs you to be captured for the story."




Hmm...


----------



## Animus (Nov 29, 2006)

Have any of you played Voyage of the Golden Dragon?


----------



## Animus (Nov 29, 2006)

And while I'm asking questions, have any of you played any adventures from_ Dungeon _ magazine?


----------



## ByteRynn (Nov 29, 2006)

Golden Dragon is, in fact, the only Eberron module I have not read and/or studied extensively.  I also have never (to my knowledge) played in a magazine module.


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2006)

Not in ages.

BTW, excuse the absense, may continue off and on for another week or two.  Wife recovering from surgery and such.


----------



## Animus (Nov 30, 2006)

Bront,

No worries there. This combat is almost done anyway, and you should be leveling after that.


----------



## Animus (Dec 5, 2006)

You guys will be gaining a level come morning in-game. I know some of you have class features that refresh every level (namely artificer craft points). Since this adventure is unusual, if you fall into the category of having a use or lose power (except action points), you will still be able to use them. However, you will not be able to combine powers from your old and new levels. For instance, Aaron will not be able to combine some of his 3rd level craft XP with his 4th level craft XP to make a bigger item. 

Clear? Prolly not, but I'll answer any questions.


----------



## Animus (Dec 6, 2006)

*Changes to XP system*

Hey guys,

I'm houseruling the XP system, because I fudge it anyway  . Basically, you can burn some of your APs to power spells and item creation, even non-casters. I've added the attchment below. Thanks to Piratecat of these boards for the inspiration.


----------



## Andor (Dec 7, 2006)

New level? Sweet. I updated my chat sheet to show the use of the scroll. I'll update for the new level when I have time, which I don't right now. Prob tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2006)

Cool.  I'll get to work on the sheet when I get a chance


----------



## Animus (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, it's been over 6 months since this thing started. you have to level _some_ time .


----------



## Andor (Dec 8, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> Well, it's been over 6 months since this thing started. you have to level _some_ time .




Makes sense. If you did XP the same way as a regular campaign, we'd level once a year. Which _is_ a tad slow by some standards.


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2006)

HP?  How are are you doing it?


----------



## Animus (Dec 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> HP?  How are are you doing it?




1/2 HD + 1 (3 for d4, 4 for d6, etc.)


----------



## Animus (Dec 8, 2006)

*Recruiting for one more player*

Hey guys,

I have a friend that wil be joining in a little bit. I'm also recruiting for one more player. The friend is coming over from my other game that died and he'll be level 4 like the rest of you. The new person will be level 3.

Just an FYI.


----------



## Bront (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool 

Got everything updated, will post it later


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm interested. I'm a little confused by who is what. What is needed in the party?


----------



## Animus (Dec 11, 2006)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm interested. I'm a little confused by who is what. What is needed in the party?




This is what we have:

Kalashtar rogue/psion
Human artificer
Shifter druid
Shifter fighter
Kalashtar bard

As an aside, I just notice just how Eberrony this party is. Everyone has either an Eberron specific race or class. Kewl.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> This is what we have:
> 
> Kalashtar rogue/psion
> Human artificer
> ...



Well lets keep with that theme. I'll work up a Warforged Warlock if that's cool with you.

Obviously not finished yet but...

Name: 
Class: Warlock 
Race: Warforged
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: 
Age: 
Gender: Male
Height: 6’2”
Weight: 250
Eyes: Red orbs
Hair: none
Skin: metallic red

Ability Scores: Str: 12/Dex: 14/Con: 14/Int: 12/Wis: 10/Cha: 14 
HP:   (3d6+6)
AC:  (+2 Dex, +2 Composite Plating) +DR 1/Cold Iron
Init: +2 (+2 Dex) 
BAB: +2
Saves: Fort: +3/Ref: +3/Will: +3
Move: 30’
Weight Allowance: Light , Medium , Heavy, Pull , Lift .

Attacks: 
Eldritch Blast: 2d6 dmg, +4 ranged touch
Hideous Blow: 2d6+1d4 dmg, +3 melee

Racial Abilities: As warforged

Class Abilities: Detect Magic, Eldritch Blast, Invocations, Damage Resistance.
Invocations Known:
Hideous Blow
Summon Swarm

Feats: Point blank shot, 

Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +2 (+2 Dex) 
Move Silently +2 (+2 Dex) 
Listen +0 (+0 Wis) 
Search +1 (+1 Int) 
Spot +0 (+0 Wis)
Jump +1 (+1 Str)
Climb +1 (+1 Str)
Swim +1 (+1 Str)
Concentration +8 (+2 Con, 6 ranks)
UMD +8 (+2 Cha. 6 ranks)
Intimidate +8 (+2 Cha, 6 ranks)



Languages: Common. Infernal, Abyssal.

Gear: (Total weight: w) [cost in GP/Weight in Lbs]

Physical Description: 

Personality: 

History:


----------



## Animus (Dec 11, 2006)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Well lets keep with that theme. I'll work up a Warforged Warlock if that's cool with you.
> 
> Obviously not finished yet but...




Intriguing.

BTW, make sure you go to the first post in this thread and read up on all the character creation guidelines and house rules.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> Intriguing.
> 
> BTW, make sure you go to the first post in this thread and read up on all the character creation guidelines and house rules.



Dead tired tonight. I'll post more on him tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Andor (Dec 12, 2006)

Okay, Aaron's updated to 4th level.  

Can you abbreviate Warforged Warlock to War2lock-forged? Or is War2forged-lock better?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2006)

Andor said:
			
		

> Okay, Aaron's updated to 4th level.
> 
> Can you abbreviate Warforged Warlock to War2lock-forged? Or is War2forged-lock better?



LOL! The file name for him is warforlock. His name is Solzend (Souls end) The basic write up for him is that he was a warforge taken by a cult and systematicly tortured to open up the warforged's soul as a vessel for a powerful demon. The experiment was a failure but it did open up a portal to the demon's power (maybe/ maybe not) and now he's hounded by the demonic whispers in his head. Is he crazy? could be. Is he scary? Hells yes!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2006)

I have the day off tomorrow. I'm all over this character tomorrow.


----------



## Animus (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey all,

You can RP and all right now, but I'll wait to move the game along until everyone's up to date. That is all.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 15, 2006)

Qualos is updated


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2006)

*Done*

Name: Solzend
Class: Warlock 
Race: Warforged
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Silver Flame (lapsed)
Age: 12
Gender: Male
Height: 6’2”
Weight: 250
Eyes: Red orbs
Hair: none
Skin: metallic red

Ability Scores: Str: 12/Dex: 14/Con: 14/Int: 12/Wis: 10/Cha: 14 
HP: 20 (3d6+6)
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Composite Plating) +DR 1/Cold Iron
Init: +2 (+2 Dex) 
BAB: +2
Saves: Fort: +3/Ref: +3/Will: +3
Move: 30’
Weight Allowance: Light , Medium , Heavy, Pull , Lift .

Attacks: (Weapon Group: Basic and Crossbows)
Eldritch Blast: 2d6 dmg, +4 ranged touch
Hideous Blow: 2d6+1d4 dmg, +3 melee

Racial Abilities: As warforged

Class Abilities: Detect Magic, Eldritch Blast, Invocations, Damage Resistance.
Invocations Known:
Hideous Blow
Summon Swarm

Feats: Point blank shot, Precise Shot.
Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +2 (+2 Dex) 
Move Silently +2 (+2 Dex) 
Listen +0 (+0 Wis) 
Search +1 (+1 Int) 
Spot +0 (+0 Wis)
Jump +1 (+1 Str)
Climb +1 (+1 Str)
Swim +1 (+1 Str)
Concentration +8 (+2 Con, 6 ranks)
UMD +8 (+2 Cha. 6 ranks)
Intimidate +8 (+2 Cha, 6 ranks)



Languages: Common. Infernal, Abyssal.

Gear: (Total weight: w) [cost in GP/Weight in Lbs]
Handy Haversack
MW Light crossbow w/25 bolts
Wand Magic Missile (3rd level) (10 charges)
100 gp
2 gems (25gp each)

Physical Description:
Solzend looks like a standard Warforged but he has been painted black and red. His eyes hold a perpetual look of fear unless he is using his powers. 
His shadow is the real issue. I doesn’t really look like it fits his frame, almost like it’s someone else’s shadow.

Personality: 
Reserved and quiet he seems very troubled. He tries overly hard sometimes to behave in a “good” manner. 

History: 
I don’t remember how I arrived at the chamber, only the pain and horror of the table. Even 6 months later I’m at a loss as to even why I was taken. 
All I can say is that I spent months tortured and ripped limb from limb having my original body replaced by something of theirs slowly over time. The fact that my people don’t sleep only made the torture worse. 
My captors were creatures the likes of I had never seen before; winged, taloned and obviously from another realm. After the last of their experiments on me I was able to understand their language but still had no clue what they wanted with me. 
I was taken from the table and placed in a circle of some sort, they chanted and the candles blew out. I heard screaming and wondered where it came from until I realized it was coming from my own mouth. I never knew what happened after that. I came to my senses in a field outside of a small village covered in ickor and filth. I have a bag with me that I’m truly afraid to look into lest I find my own parts or worse, yet I still keep it with me as if my life depends on it.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2006)

Updated Shadow.

Had to make sure how much money she still had.


----------



## ByteRynn (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'm accurately updated.


----------



## Animus (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=Drowned Hero/Qualos]
Your HP should be 40 (10 (level 1) + 18 (Levels 2-4) + 12 (con) )
[/sblock]

[sblock=Argent Silvermage/Solzend]
HP should be 20 (6 (level 1) + 8 (levels 2-3) + 6 (con) )

Here is what you have:
Handy Haversack
MW Light crossbow w/25 bolts
Wand Magic Missile (3rd level) (10 charges)
100 gp
2 gems (25gp each)
[/sblock]

ALL:

I just finished reviewing PCs. Those who are sblocked above need to make changes, everyone else looked fine to me. Will be resuming shortly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm ready to go. Just waiting on everyone else I guess.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2007)

Just a thought... If you all wantb the game to move forward... DO SOMETHING!    

just saying you're characters have no interest leaves me to think this game is over. Am I correct in this?


----------



## Bront (Jan 19, 2007)

At the moment, we've been chased by the Dreaming Dark, the city guard, and the Drow.  Poping our heads into a combat we can't tell anything about doesn't sound like a good idea, and we're waiting to find some direction to either stop our chasers or a better place to ihde.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2007)

Andor said:
			
		

> "Where do you suppose he kept all those bats?"



My utility belt of course.


----------



## Andor (Jan 30, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> At the moment, we've been chased by the Dreaming Dark, the city guard, and the Drow.  Poping our heads into a combat we can't tell anything about doesn't sound like a good idea, and we're waiting to find some direction to either stop our chasers or a better place to ihde.




Yeah. that's pretty much where Aaron is coming from. We've made enemies of almost everyone we've met so far. Jumping into the middle of a brawl with no idea who the sides are or why they are fighting is just... not smart. Maybe some tiny clue what's going on here would help...


----------



## Animus (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey all,

Just an FYI. My current new residence is without internet access for the time being. The new job isn't so keen on sites like these, so things will be slow, but still moving, until I get net access at home. Hope you guys stick with me. I'm still interested in this thing.


----------



## Andor (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool. Now we just need shadow to prompt our ignorant asses into realizing these are friendlies.


----------



## Bront (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry, I missed you guys when I droped most of the PbP stuff.  I'll try to poke it along for now.

There was an absent thread around here somewhere.


----------



## Animus (Feb 26, 2007)

Quick poll from everyone,

Bront has to drop this game, and his character up to this point was the driving force of the adventure. I could rework things and continue, but I want to know if you guys want to. I know my net access issues also slowed the game down, but that has been fixed. What do you think?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 27, 2007)

I want to be honest about i cant see this game surviving an re organization.
I have enjoyed it so far and i hope we sometime can play together again.

-DH-


----------



## Bront (Mar 2, 2007)

We've been sorta dragging some people along anyway, off and on.  It's been fun, but perhaps it's best to do a reorg.  You don't need to abandon the characters nessessary, just sum up why they left, get the newbies to meet somewhere else, and start anew.


----------



## Animus (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm just going to drop this game. It's been slowly dying anyway. It's been fun GMing and all, and I hope that I'll get to do something with you again soon.


----------



## Bront (Mar 3, 2007)

I enjoyed it.  Wish I could have continued, but the PBP break has been helping me with my sanity, so it was probably needed.


----------

